# Changing Genre in iTunes



## yustr

I'm trying to reduce the number of genre's in my library. I can change the genre on some albums by selecting the songs and going to Get Info>Info but on some albums all the info is gray'd out. On some it's not gray but still won't execute the change. It does it whether I select one song or multiple songs.

What am I not seeing?


----------



## sinclair_tm

it could be the file itself is locked, and if so, then you can't change the id3 tags. but i am at a loss, as i've never not been able to change song info.


----------



## yustr

I asked the question over on the iTunes forum and someone posted asking if the files were write protected. I certainly did not try to protect them but when I went into Windows Explorer and looked at properties - sure enough they were Read-only. Once I unclicked that - changing the genre in iTunes works fine.

It's bad programming that iTunes doesn't tell me that I can't change the file - how hard could it be to have it say "Sorry - what you're trying to do is forbidden because the file is protected."???


----------



## sinclair_tm

remember, they are mac guys, the whole windows thing is new to them :winkgrin:


----------

